# Bugmotor wie Verbauen ???



## Forester FXT (21. Dezember 2016)

Da ich ja jetzt einen Terrova besitze |rolleyes:m

Bin ich am Überlegen wie ich ihn verbaue... Man liest ja immer das er schräg am Boot Sitzen soll.. Aber warum bitte..

Ich würde ihn gerne so verbauen das er Mittig ist.. Damit ich auch gut Schleppen kann mit ihm..

Es gibt ja Leute die sagen wenn er schräg Sitzt das es oft sehr Unruhig im Boot wird..

Wie habt ihr ihn verbaut und wo liegen vor und Nachteile...

Danke


----------



## Wulfsbarsch (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bugmotor wie Verbauen ???*

Also, für mich würde gegen ein mittiges Verbauen schon aus praktischen Erwägungen sprechen, dass dann der Motor im eingeklappten Zustand zu viel Platz im Boot wegnimmt, da er ja dann von der Bugspitze mit voller Länge mittig in den Rumpf reinragt...

 Gruß
 Wulf


----------



## Carpdr (21. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bugmotor wie Verbauen ???*

Ich habe auch einen Bugmotor schräg verbaut. Wie Wulf schon sagte, hätte ich ihn gerade montiert, könnte mein Kumpel nicht mehr mitfahren, da der Motor viel zu weit ins Bootinnere liegen würde. Schleppen geht auch wunderbar.

 Gruß
Stefan


----------



## FlitzeZett (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bugmotor wie Verbauen ???*

Auf jeden Fall schräg montieren. 

Ich hatte beide Varianten getestet und du ärgerst dich einfach wenn er mittig nur stört


----------



## batron (22. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bugmotor wie Verbauen ???*

Unbeding schräg verbauen, die Gründe wurden alle benannt. Die meisten Boote vertragen das Mehrgewicht des Motors auf der einen Seite ohne Probleme. Wenn ausgeklappt in Betrieb ist es sowieso unerheblich.


----------



## angel-daddy (23. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bugmotor wie Verbauen ???*

Hier ist mal ein Montagebeispiel. Er läßt sich ja dann trotzdem "mittig" fahren. Kein Problem.

VG Martin


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Bugmotor wie Verbauen ???*



Forester FXT schrieb:


> Ich würde ihn gerne so verbauen das er Mittig ist.. Damit ich auch gut Schleppen kann mit ihm..


Du kannst natürlich auch damit schleppen wenn er schräg verbaut ist. Da geht es nur um die Halterung


----------

